# Is Rasheed Wallace a Malcontent?



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Celtics coach Doc Rivers is starting to get concerned about the number of technical fouls forward Rasheed Wallace has drawn.
> 
> Wallace has eight technical fouls in 18 games. After a player reaches 16 technicals, the NBA automatically suspends them for a game for each offense thereafter.
> 
> ...


Link

It sounds to me that Rivers isn't exactly pleased with what Wallace has been up to and his teammates aren't exactly thrilled either. I wouldn't know because I don't live in the Boston area. Thoughts?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh he talks a bit much.. and gets too many techs, but some of the ones he gets handed are purely reputation based

of the 8 hes got he is currently appealing 4 of them, including a tech he recieved for shouting 'and one'


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the operative phrase is _'Sheed happens_.


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

The NBA has gone too far with the technical fouls. They are called when someone is showing just normal human emotion. Did you see the one that Pierce got after dunking on Bosh? He just gave Bosh a mean look and got a tech thats bull****.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As he'd just crushed Bosh's eggs there's little cause to be complaining.


----------

